# Toca Race Driver 2 - Not Running on Vista?



## KugarWeb (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

Well I've just got Vista reinstalled on my desktop and decided to try out a few of my older games, thinking it wasn't going to be a problem to run them - just a couple of patches as per usual and it was going to be okay.

So, I install Race Driver 2 and after a problem with administrator priveleges and choosing "Run As Administrator" from the Right Click options of the icon, I thought I was ready to go. Then another message pops up saying:

"An Error Encountered
This application can be launched with a release version of Microsoft Windows 95/98/ME/NT 4.0/2000/XP/Server 2003."

I've tried the usual like Google searching and nothing pops up and seeing as this is a fairly old game now I wasn't really expecting anything to come from the search anyway. I've installed the 1.2 Patch as well but this doesn't seem to have fixed it. I know this game runs perfectly on XP since it was one of my favourite games to play.

HP Media Center PC m7071.uk
Operating System: Windows Vista Business N
Processor: Pentium 4 3.0Ghz with HT
RAM: 4.0GB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon X600 Series

...about all that I think is necessary to list for now but any more details needed, let me know


----------



## Esbenovich (Nov 6, 2007)

Have you tried running in compability mode for xp?
To try this do the following:

Right-click on the icon for Toca Race Driver on your desktop
Select properties.
Select compability mode.
Check if there is a marker in the box "run this program in compability mode for"
if not mark the box and choose windows xp.


----------



## lukeyc3993 (Jun 22, 2008)

making one small point that didn't work for me, it just sadi cant run in compatibility mode.

if there r any other ways of running this 
plz help.


----------



## kb277 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey got to say i have tried this too and it makes no difference, tried all the compatibility options and it doesn't like any of them.... AAaaaaarrgh!!!


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Well, only 1 suggestion that workedfor afew older games i tried...
Uninstall, then insert Cd but do NOT let it autorun (when th eload screen comes up, kill it). Go to the CD drive, find the setup prog, and right click, then choose compatability mode for the install programme. Let it install, and it may well solve the problem


----------

